# Small, Bold, and Mighty: The Malaysian Serama



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Small, Bold, and Mighty: The Malaysian Serama



> With their puffed out chests and small stature, the parts of the Malaysian Serama come together to create a specimen that is both bold and proud in appearance. Although they are small, being a bantam breed, the Serama certainly appears mighty. This breed, also referred to as the Malay Ayam Serama, has been around for approximately 50 years although they were nearly wiped out due to exposure to bird flu a decade ago. It is thought that this bird is the result of a cross between Japanese and...


Read more about this article here...


----------

